
Coronavirus response failed because we didn’t understand the complexity - djake
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/03/what-really-doomed-americas-coronavirus-response/608596/
======
Arnt
Failed because... what?

Corollary: It's good for the South Koreans that they understood the
complexity, then.

